# Nano kontrol2 and Sine player



## Jotto (Feb 25, 2021)

I just cant figure out how to use my nano k for dynamics and expression in Sine player. Its so easy in the Spitfire player. In Sine I don't even see a fader that I can use. Can anyone please help me?


----------



## David Kudell (Feb 25, 2021)

Jotto said:


> I just cant figure out how to use my nano k for dynamics and expression in Sine player. Its so easy in the Spitfire player. In Sine I don't even see a fader that I can use. Can anyone please help me?


You may have to go to the setup page to turn on the MIDI device.


----------

